# Introducing myself and my 4 babies...



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi! I'd like to introduce my cats and explain briefly (HA!) about each.

The oldest is Zebra- she's about 3-4 yrs old.. She's black/white and is a very GENTLE cat. I decided to name her Zebra because on her right side, she has stripes that looks almost exactly lika a zebra! :mrgreen: She LOVES to be chased and chased by other cats and have wrestling matches. She LOVES to watch birds, squirrells and feral cats outside the windows/sliding door. She is very shy and will only come out for me. She likes to sleep with me and if another cat is already sleeping in HER FAVORITE spot on me, she will start biting that cat lightly to get him/her to move out! :lol: She RARELY meows but when she DOES meow, that means she wants attention and I'll immediately stop whatever I'm doing to pet and cuddle her cuz she is pretty reserved.

Buddy- about 2 yrs old and entirely BLACK. He is named Buddy because he is the most affectionate :) of all and prefers to be with me than anything else. He LOVES to jump on my back/shoulders and ride around on my shoulders as I move around in my home. He also loves to wrestle with his brother and chase the other cats. He is also OBSESSED :roll: with a string and when he wants me to wave it around, he'll drag it over to me with his teeth and jump up on bed, couch or desk and drop the string on me to get me to wave it around. If I play with it then drop it on the floor a few minutes later, he'll go fetch it and bring it back.. He LOVES to sleep on my lap or chest and will often knead at my neck while falling asleep.

Spike- 2 yrs old and black with a bit of white on chest and belly. He's named Spike after the vampire Spike from the show "Buffy, the Vampire Slayer". I noticed that he LOVES to bite and chew at cardboard boxes and wood and will rip cardboard boxes to PIECES just like the vampire would! LOL.. He LOVES to have nose rubbing fests with me in the bathroom  :wink: . If I don't bend my head to let him rub noses with me, he'll reach out with his paws and try to pull my head down so he can reach my nose. He will continously rub noses with me for 15-30 min straight if I'd let him! If I move away before he's satisfied with nose rubbing, he will follow me and persist in trying to get me to bend over and let him continue with his nose rubbing.. If I don't stop walking or moving, he WILL trip me then rear up to touch his nose with my nose. He is the ONLY one who won't sleep on/by me in the bed. 

Pepper is the youngest- 1 yr old and black/white. She's named Pepper because she's black and white and full of spirit and sass. (not really original, :shock: I know! LOL) She's the smallest of all but when she WANTS to play, nothing stops her, not even the other cats who are bigger than her! Often if I start playing with a cat, she'd jump in and start playing while the other cats would back away. She likes to drag a feather teaser over to me and have me wave it around for her. She LOVES to sleep on my lap. when I start getting wet canned catfood out in the evenings, she will go crazy meowing her head off, rubbing against me and other cats while waiting IMPATIENTLY for me to put the food down on the plates. Whenever I pet her, she'd arch her back and stick her butt up in the air! :lol: :lol:

Here's a BRIEF intro of myself- I was born in Utah but have lived in Maryland for the last 7 yrs, work at an university and LOVES cats!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Pamela and welcome!

It appears that you have some cute kitties.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Pamela, your cats sound adorable and I love their names! It's nice that they all get along well. :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

HI PAMELA!!!! Great to see ya, you'll like it here. What wonderful descriptions of your furrbabies, awww, *kisses* to them. Buddy and his string, silly boy LOL.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Pamela! You really _have _told us interesting descriptions of your cats. I love the nose rubbing story! I hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do!


----------



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

what's up pamela? your cats are so cute!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Woohoo! Another "Buffy" fan!

I'm in love with Spike. Your Spike, not James Marsters, though he's cute too.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Pamela! Your cats seem to be lot of fun!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Annissa said:


> James Marsters, though he's cute too.


*Gaahhh.....drooling* Don't watch the show, but know who he is, whatta cutie.

Sorry to go OT, Pamela ..... uh, love your Spike too, of course!! Talk to you soon.


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

Here's some pics of my girl babies! 
I HOPE this works!! As u can see, Zebra and Pepper LOVES to be together.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Here ya go! Zebra and Pepper.










They are SOOOOOO precious!! (About time we saw some pics here!  )


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

THANKS Superkitties!! As u can see, I am still having a big blonde moment and still can't figure out how to download pics DIRECTLY onto my post so THANKS!! I guess I have to play around more and see how I can do that... 

More pics on way soon!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome Pamela! What awesome kitty's you have thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

CatAholic said:


> Welcome Pamela! What awesome kitty's you have thanks for sharing the pics!


THANKS!! I agree that my cats are awesome! Grin. I'm sure everyone feels that way about THEIR cats! LOL.

Here's another pic of my gals..









(I am still new at posting pics so pls bear with me..


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Pamela!! What beatiful cats you have.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome! Zebra is my favorite....what an AWESOME cat!


----------

